#  Vorstellungen >   bin auch dabei >

## heiopei

Hallo zusammen, 
wollt eben hallo sagen und das ich jetzt auch dabei bin. 
Freue mich auf viele Anregungen und Tips....

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo heiopei  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns  :q_dancing_1:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo heiopei! 
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## sony

hallo heiopei 
auch ich sage dir herzlich willkommen

----------


## Obelix1962

@heiopei 
klingt wie Titikakasee in Pippi Langstrumpf 
trotztdem
ein Herzliches   :drawing_heart:  Hallöchen  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

